# Looking for opinions on wall colors



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't like it at all...especially for a tv wall in a room you spend
a lot of time in. If you want contrast, go deeper... try the next shade up of the blue,
or the second shade up.


----------



## thunderseed (Feb 21, 2012)

Michaelpro said:


> I have this light blue on the walls now, just finishing up the house. I am looking for a little contrast to the blue, as it is sort of all running together.
> 
> I have this yellow from a bathroom remodel. I was thinking about painting one the the smaller walls with that yellow. The wall in our family room where the television sits would be my choice.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I would stay far away from yellow in that combination if it were me. Yellow is a very high energy colour, used right it can be warm. 
I guess it depends on the theme you are going for, but in my opinion yellow usually works best with old country antique themes. And that is a very bright colour, but I have seen lighter and warmer versions of yellow work well in kitchens. 

The offwhite shade of blue would go well with beautiful light river rock grays, and shades of beiges. Like any of these:
http://jonesdesigncompany.com/paint-colors/
You could also go with a more potent shade of light blue to add more contrast, or even darker shades of blue. It would also look good with shades of light brown. Ultimately I think it would look great contrasted with light wood trim and light wood paneled walls.


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah I decided against it. I used it in my bathroom and it has enough umph in there for the whole house. I might get a darker shade blue for the contrasting wall. 

Instead I added a lot of white to the rest of the yellow I had and painted half of my kitchen with the new color. It is much more muted now and more inviting then the original shade.


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

I love the colors I have chosen. Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## steveshapiro (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm normally reluctant to endorse yellow for the typical reasons, but you've definitely pulled it off correctly, Michael! It contrasts your wood paneling nicely and provides a bit of warmth to the kitchen - maybe a sort of subconscious pick-me-up for all those nights of doing dishes!

In any case, well done.


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

steveshapiro said:


> I'm normally reluctant to endorse yellow for the typical reasons, but you've definitely pulled it off correctly, Michael! It contrasts your wood paneling nicely and provides a bit of warmth to the kitchen - maybe a sort of subconscious pick-me-up for all those nights of doing dishes!
> 
> In any case, well done.


I really like it. I plan to paint the cabinets a two tone of grey later which I think will make the wall and cabinets less similar. I might do a backslash with glass tile as well.


----------

